
Do We Need a New IP? - akvadrako
https://labs.ripe.net/Members/marco_hogewoning/do-we-need-a-new-ip
======
csense
It's being presented by Huawei.

I'm sure their main problem with the Internet is that it's too hard for the
Chinese government to listen to everybody's conversations.

------
SturgeonsLaw
The last thing the internet needs is censorship baked in to the protocol

~~~
SirLotsaLocks
yes, it's a cool idea but I wouldn't want something like this from Huawei.

